# best care sheet for DTs



## Josh (Aug 28, 2007)

whats everyones opinion on the best caresheet out there for DTs?
hopefully ill be adopting one of these gentle guys pretty soon. i just have to make sure im well educated on the topic


----------



## Crazy1 (Aug 30, 2007)

Josh,
This is one of my favorite DT care sites.
http://www.tortoise.org/general/descare.html


----------



## Tamie (Sep 1, 2007)

josh said:


> whats everyones opinion on the best caresheet out there for DTs?
> hopefully ill be adopting one of these gentle guys pretty soon. i just have to make sure im well educated on the topic



Simply the best has to be:

http://www.tortoisetrust.org/articles/kandb.htm

Worth reading through the site as it is filled with facts from a man who has dedicated his life to tortoises and turtles.

Tamie


----------

